# Specific Packaging Needed!



## Enricoke (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys, it's my first post on this forum but I've been reading it for quite a while. The amount of useful info on here is unbelievable, so I'm really looking forward to contributing and sharing my experiences with you guys.

But for now, I need to pick your brains a bit regarding some packaging. Attached you'll see a few pictures of what I'd like to package our tees in, but I can't seem to find a supplier for them. For example, one side will need to be transparent, but on the other side we want to print a design onto it. Also, the hook at the top isn't needed and the small pouch to insert labels isn't necessary.

I've been told that these are pretty bespoke so I'd have to order them in large quantities. What do you guys think?

CokE!


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi mate, so by the looks of things you want a package with a zip lock closing mechanism and grey/black back for printing on and a clear front to show your tee? 

Just wanted to clear that


----------



## Enricoke (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep you got it in a nutshell mate  Are these pretty common in the industry?


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah they've gotta be pretty common as everyone who has like souvenir shops and has hundreds covering their walls have them, I'll do abit of research for you mate, UK or USA?


----------



## Enricoke (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahhh ok, I didn't realise that. 

And thanks for that, I'm based in the UK (London). What about you?


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Couple hours north in humberside, pretty interested to find out myself now thinking about it, they look well cool!


----------



## Enricoke (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah they do. PM me a link to your website, so I can check out your tees.

Has anyone else got an idea of where I can get a hold of these?


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Websites under maintainance at the mo, trying to get tees designed and I just can't get what I want at the mo  

Got a few comedy tees going up for now anyway, what's your website?

By the way these are made out of vinyl rather plastic aren't they?


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't find these anywhere! I know exactly what you mean though and it's so annoying, I can just see them now, walking in HMV store and seeing their band tees at the back of the store, they're in these bags so they've gotta be available somewhere!


----------

